# any difference between lvresize and lvextend/lvreduce mix

## kamilsok

Hi

Can anybody explain to me the difference between lvresize and lvreduce/lvextend LVM tools?

Based on the man pages and a couple of web source those tools seem besically the same to my.

Any ideas?

----------

